# Own The Gallows on Blu-ray Combo Pack or DVD on October 13 or Own It Early on Digital HD on September 29!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

THERE’S NO ESCAPE WHEN

*THE GALLOWS*

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD AND DIGITAL HD FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray Combo Pack debuts on October 13

Own it early on Digital HD on September 29



Burbank, CA, September 2, 2015 – Don’t say his name when “The Gallows” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. From New Line Cinema comes the horror film “The Gallows,” starring Reese Mishler (“Youthful Daze”), Pfeifer Brown (“Molly’s Method”), Ryan Shoos (“As Night Comes”) and Cassidy Gifford (“God’s Not Dead”). The film will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on October 13 and will be available early on Digital HD on September 29.



“The Gallows” was directed by Chris Lofing and Travis Cluff, who also wrote the film’s screenplay. Jason Blum, Guymon Casady, Dean Schnider, Benjamin Forkner, and Lofing and Cluff produced the film alongside executive producers Dave Neustadter, Walter Hamada and Couper Samuelson.



“The Gallows” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99, and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. The Blu-ray disc of “The Gallows” will feature a Dolby Atmos® soundtrack remixed specifically for the home theater environment to place and move audio anywhere in the room, including overhead. To experience Dolby Atmos at home, a Dolby Atmos enabled AV receiver and additional speakers are required. Dolby Atmos soundtracks are fully backward compatible with traditional audio configurations and legacy home entertainment equipment that aren’t Dolby Atmos compatible. Fans can also own “The Gallows” via purchase from digital retailers. 



Lofing and Cluff’s original feature length cut of the film – the “director’s cut” that initially caught the attention of the film’s producers and led to “The Gallows” worldwide theatrical release – is included on the Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD.



SYNOPSIS



Twenty years after an accident caused the death of the lead actor during a high school play, students at the same small town school resurrect the failed stage production in a misguided attempt to honor the anniversary of the tragedy - but ultimately find out that some things are better left alone. 



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The Gallows” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

The Gallows: The Original Version
The Gallows: Surviving the Noose
Charlie: Every School Has Its Spirit
Deleted Scenes
Gag Reel
Concept, Original Version and Theatrical Trailers



“The Gallows” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Charlie: Every School Has Its Spirit
Deleted Scenes
Gag Reel



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



On September 29, “The Gallows” will be available to own for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Vudu, Xbox and others. On October 13, “The Gallows” will be made available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET



Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: October 13, 2015

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 81 minutes

Rating: Rated R for some disturbing violent content and terror

DOLBY ATMOS DOLBY AUDIO [CC]​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I heard it was no good but the trailer looks interesting.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> Thank you for sharing. I heard it was no good but the trailer looks interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Same here. I'll give you guys the review on it and hopefully we'll see for ourselves


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Same here. I'll give you guys the review on it and hopefully we'll see for ourselves


Sounds good looking forward.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

